# Finally Bit The Bullet



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, we finally did it! We picked up our 2007 RSDS Outback from Camper's Inn in Kingston, New Hampshire on Saturday!! We are officially Outbackers! And, with tons of help from wolfwood and egregg57, we got it home safely! We couldnâ€™t have done it without them. 
Thanks to everyone for the great information! We look forward to our first camping trip!

MaineCamper

-----------------------------------------------------------------

2007 Outback 27RSDS Havana 
2002 Yukon XL Denali (1500) , 6l,3.73 gears,AWD
Blue-Ox/10,000lb, Prodigy Brake Controller,Atwood Electric Jack
Myself, wife and newborn twin Girls


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well its about time I knew something was up but Wolfie was sworn to keep a lid on it.Springs here get out and use it.

John


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to add that Anand did a pretty darn good job backing for his first time. With a truck driver watching, Judi, Kathy and Nicole, Tina, Brandon and the intersection of rt 101 and 125 watching, Anand suucesfullY backed his new rig into the slot not once, not twice but three times!

disclaimer: no cones were injured in the backing process although one did sweat a lot!

Congratulations Nicole and Anand! nice rig!

Eric

the Rig

the rig from the other side

the PDI


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mainecamper on he 27RSDS
Now get out there and enjoy it









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

'Bout Time!


















*Enjoy and Happy Camping!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I would like to add that Anand did a pretty darn good job backing for his first time. With a truck driver watching, Judi, Kathy and Nicole, Tina, Brandon and the intersection of rt 101 and 125 watching, Anand suucesfullY backed his new rig into the slot not once, not twice but three times!
> 
> disclaimer: no cones were injured in the backing process although one did sweat a lot!
> 
> ...


x2 (btw, all cones are resting well)

Now, Anand....show them the rest of the photos!

Welcome to New England's newest Outbackers!!!! (and perhaps the furthest North, as well)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, way to go!









Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

THanks John-
Would like to meet you sometime.


johnp2000 said:


> Well its about time I knew something was up but Wolfie was sworn to keep a lid on it.Springs here get out and use it.
> 
> John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ya whooooooooooo!!!!

You did it. Congrats









Thor


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!! Post ofter (with pictures, if possible),- and ENJOY!!!


----------

